# PSI Universal Indexing Attachment



## sbwertz (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone tried this?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LIXU.html


----------



## lorbay (Sep 28, 2011)

You can make your own from a piece of 1/4" plywood and a block between your lathe bed ways.

Lin.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2011)

Lin, do you have pictures? A drawing? This is something I would be interested in.
Thanks!


----------



## Curly (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a source of inexpensive index plates.

http://www.ironfirellc.com


----------



## lorbay (Sep 28, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Lin, do you have pictures? A drawing? This is something I would be interested in.
> Thanks!


 I can sure send you some when I get off work. Pretty easy to do.

Lin.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 28, 2011)

OK here are some quick and easy ways to make this indexing jig.
The 1st is one I made for my Nova and then had to build up the base to fit my Vicmarc.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 28, 2011)

Then came this one that had some specific range of holes I wanted. The top block attaches to the top of the head stock for the pin.

Lin.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 29, 2011)

Making an index wheel for your lathe not hard. Here is an excellent article:

http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/turning/articles_837.shtml


If want to mark off circle in degrees can print one out and glue to wood or plastic. 
http://www.smithart.us/download.htm

Have no experience with PSI index attachment, but wonder how spindle locks without a nut to hold index wheel.  Looks like have to install your four-jaw, collect chuck, or pick up a nut for spindle.


----------



## Curly (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is another source for quality index plates with indexing brackets and pins.

http://alisam.com/page/14g9e/Woodworking_turning_OT.html


----------

